# Cheapest Foam Lnce for Karcher K2.38 ?



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey dudes ,

I am living in Turkey.I would like to buy a foam lance for My KArcher K2.38..

Can you help me?

Etc: Product + shipping 

Thank you...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

speak to Mark @ Autobrite :thumb:


----------

